# Forum > News > Trade Support > Scam Reports >  Member: Ettke skype: live:.cid.ac3a0ad36b36c131 scammer

## bosstus

scammed 140 ex on poe. Not replying in skype after i traded. 

https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo...lted-orbs.html (Buying ur exalted orbs)

----------


## Large Sells

ty for reporting him

banned him for scamming and fake vouches he got before

scammer info

Skype: live:.cid.ac3a0ad36b36c131

----------

